# Texas: Super quick CHL Renewal



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sent my CHL renewal off 4-16-07. They received it 4-18-07 and I got the green post office card back afterwards.

Got my renewal permit in today: on 5-5-07!!!!

People from TX know this is super quick :smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Who did you have to pay off? Can you give me an address? :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Funny 

I paid ahead on the web and they send U the packet. Then I took the class and sent it in. MAYBE they did the background check after I paid and before they go the packet - not sure. The background check is always their excuse on the time delay


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No,no...........I was talkin' about "bribery" to get it so fast!!:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> No,no...........I was talkin' about "bribery" to get it so fast!!:smt082 :smt082


Shhhhh, you weren't supposed to mention that :smt083 :smt083


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Funny
> 
> I paid ahead on the web and they send U the packet. Then I took the class and sent it in. MAYBE they did the background check after I paid and before they go the packet - not sure. The background check is always their excuse on the time delay


You have to take a class every time you renew in TX?


----------

